# Marcelo ed il suo gesto vergognoso contro il Wolfsburg. Video.



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2016)

Marcelo, terzino del Real Madrid, è stato protagonista di un gesto davvero da circo. Il video qua in basso parla da solo.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Aragorn (7 Aprile 2016)

Il tocco di Arnold in realtà era molto potente, quasi come quello di Abate che fece crollare a terra il possente Ronaldo cinque anni fa


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Aprile 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il tocco di Arnold in realtà era molto potente, quasi come quello di Abate che fece crollare a terra il possente Ronaldo cinque anni fa



o come quello del tifoso del celtic che fece crollare dida


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2016)

Sportività a mille insomma!


----------



## wfiesso (7 Aprile 2016)

real barça e juve (almeno in italia) sono squadre dove l'antisportività è di casa, rimpiango il calcio vero dove gente così con un giordano qualunque avrebbe chiuso la carriera a 21 anni con le caviglie a pezzi


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2016)

Uguale a Dida


----------



## gabuz (7 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> o come quello del tifoso del celtic che fece crollare dida



O quello dell'uomo invisibile che sgambettò Gilardino


----------



## Serginho (7 Aprile 2016)

Personaggio ridicolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2016)

Queste sono le cose che odio di più nel calcio.


----------



## Dexter (7 Aprile 2016)

Prova tv e squalifica di 1 giornata. Queste ridicolaggini devono finire.


----------



## Hammer (7 Aprile 2016)

Questa gente deve essere squalificata. 

è ora di chiudere definitivamente queste pagliacciate. Che poi lo sanno benissimo che ci sono telecamere ovunque, quindi sono ancora più stupidi


----------



## Danielsan (7 Aprile 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Prova tv e squalifica di 1 giornata. Queste ridicolaggini devono finire.





Hammer ha scritto:


> Questa gente deve essere squalificata.
> 
> è ora di chiudere definitivamente queste pagliacciate. Che poi lo sanno benissimo che ci sono telecamere ovunque, quindi sono ancora più stupidi



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Aprile 2016)

Dalla prossima partita sulla schiena giocherà con la scritta "Liston" al posto di "Marcelo"...


----------

